# How did you "discover" the Puritan Board?



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

I found it while doing a Google on Puritan Devotions.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 13, 2008)

I was Googling information on the Federal Vision.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 13, 2008)

A link to my blog was posted on it, and it came up on the dashboard.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't remember. Searching online for something I think.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I can't remember. Searching online for something I think.


....Our Super-Mod does not know how he got here! ( Just bustin' your chops brother.)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, there's a lot I don't know, and I may have forgot just as much.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Oh, there's a lot I don't know, and I may have forgot just as much.


 That's cool Chris, You have probably forgotten more than I will ever know!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, there's a lot I don't know, and I may have forgot just as much.
> ...


It's not what you know, it's what you know that is important (at least what one thinks is important).


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 13, 2008)

I spent about a year reading things on A Puritan's Mind before I got brave enough to check out the forum. I had just finished John Owen's Volume 6 on Remaining Sin and wanted other things to read by these interesting people.

Then I read the forum for about 4 months before I decided to join. It looked so scary.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 13, 2008)

I was searching for info on divorce/remarriage to share with a friend and stumbled across a discussion on it here..I looked around at the other information and was like.WOW, this is better than XYZ board..with way more like minded people.. but even more they are people I can LEARN A LOT from..


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> I spent about a year reading things on A Puritan's Mind before I got brave enough to check out the forum. I had just finished John Owen's Volume 6 on Remaining Sin and wanted other things to read by these interesting people.
> 
> Then I read the forum for about 4 months before I decided to join. It looked so scary.


Well Vic, we have been here a bit, it can still be scary!


----------



## Quickened (Jan 13, 2008)

I came to the conclusion that the board i was previously posting on was far too worldly. I was searching around for reformed boards and one day while reading the Puritan's Mind i noticed that there was a forum.

It took a bit before i decided to join. I am glad i did though. You really get the feeling that God is first and foremost here  Good Godly discussions!


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

Quickened said:


> I came to the conclusion that the board i was previously posting on was far too worldly. I was searching around for reformed boards and one day while reading the Puritan's Mind i noticed that there was a forum.
> 
> It took a bit before i decided to join. I am glad i did though. You really get the feeling that God is first and foremost here  Good Godly discussions!


We have our moments.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 13, 2008)

I was in withdrawal from my former denomination, seeking to go deeper into Calvinism and Puritan theology, and disgusted with the attitudes toward the Bible and other posters on a "Baptist message board" I had been frequenting. Reading "A Puritan's Mind," this piece of advertising copy proved irressistable: *The best, and most quickly growing online Reformed discussion group this side of heaven! 1000 members, over 50,000 posts and 4000 Theological and Reformed Topics!*. 

That kind of ad reved me up in about the same way as a new high energy tool effected Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor in the old "Home Improvement" show: "More power!" heh, heh, heh!


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I was in withdrawal from my former denomination, seeking to go deeper into Calvinism and Puritan theology, and disgusted with the attitudes toward the Bible and other posters on a "Baptist message board" I had been frequenting. Reading "A Puritan's Mind," this piece of advertising copy proved irressistable: *The best, and most quickly growing online Reformed discussion group this side of heaven! 1000 members, over 50,000 posts and 4000 Theological and Reformed Topics!*.
> 
> That kind of ad reved me up in about the same way as a new high energy tool effected Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor in the old "Home Improvement" show: "More power!" heh, heh, heh!


 Glad it got you here! I need another Reformed Dylan defender here! "with no direction home...."


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2008)

A few years ago, I couldn't imagine anyone believing in the Bible and also believing in infant baptism. I had been a baptist pretty much all my Christian life, and usually the idea of paedobaptism was typically associated with the RC church. For some reason, I became interested in paedobaptism. I started investigating and corresponded briefly with a Presbyterian pastor who basically ended up saying that to understand paedobaptism, you have to first understand covenant theology. So, I started investigating covenant theology.

About that time, I was on another board and somebody posted about a guy (Matthew McMahon) who had argued as a reformed baptist for 10-15 years who changed and wrote a retraction of his baptistic beliefs. He changed from being a baptist to being a paedobaptist. The idea blew my mind.

Well, I'm the curious type and was compelled to follow the link and read his retractions. What he said made sense, more than I would have expected. Soon afterwards, I found this forum and was hooked - what an excellent way to learn about covenant theology, paedobaptism, beer, etc!


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

blhowes said:


> A few years ago, I couldn't imagine anyone believing in the Bible and also believing in infant baptism. I had been a baptist pretty much all my Christian life, and usually the idea of paedobaptism was typically associated with the RC church. For some reason, I became interested in paedobaptism. I started investigating and corresponded briefly with a Presbyterian pastor who basically ended up saying that to understand paedobaptism, you have to first understand covenant theology. So, I started investigating covenant theology.
> 
> About that time, I was on another board and somebody posted about a guy (Matthew McMahon) who had argued as a reformed baptist for 10-15 years who changed and wrote a retraction of his baptistic beliefs. He changed from being a baptist to being a paedobaptist. The idea blew my mind.
> 
> Well, I'm the curious type and was compelled to follow the link and read his retractions. What he said made sense, more than I would have expected. Soon afterwards, I found this forum and was hooked - what an excellent way to learn about covenant theology, paedobaptism, beer, etc!


Guess you like it here! You have posted enough.....watch out there Andrew!


----------



## KMK (Jan 13, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> I spent about a year reading things on A Puritan's Mind before I got brave enough to check out the forum. I had just finished John Owen's Volume 6 on Remaining Sin and wanted other things to read by these interesting people.
> 
> Then I read the forum for about 4 months before I decided to join. It looked so scary.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 13, 2008)

I followed the link from A Puritan's Mind out of curiosity, and was drawn in because there was a post I *really* wanted to reply to.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 13, 2008)

I found a link on the Calvinist Gadfly site.


----------



## Seb (Jan 13, 2008)

Found (Google) it while studying paedobaptism.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I followed the link from A Puritan's Mind out of curiosity, and was drawn in because there was a post I *really* wanted to reply to.


Let me guess.....it was my :Will etexas survive his flu thread."


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

joshua said:


> The Puritanboard discovered me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good one.....I thought we had talent scouts!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 13, 2008)

I got an e-mail that promised low cost prescription Viagra and followed the link and Voila! The Puritanboard!

Not really.

Ironically, before I knew much about the FV a couple of years ago I had read an article by Mark Horne where he defended Paedobaptism against an article by Greg Welty. I found his website and then his forum where he and a few others were complaining about the "holier than thou" types over at the Puritanboard. I searched for the Puritanboard and found myself over here. Now I'm _them_.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 13, 2008)

I had read many articles on Apuritansmind.com which after some extra browsing lead me here.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 13, 2008)

I am a regular in the #pros apologian IRc channel for James White's apologetics ministry, aomin.org. One of my channel mates mentioned it and I was looking for a place of mature, Reformed believers to join up with via message board, as Facebook had utterly failed in this endeavor.


----------



## Herald (Jan 13, 2008)

I honestly don't remember. My pastor may have mentioned it but I'm not sure. Gee, mind is going at only 46.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2008)

etexas said:


> Guess you like it here! You have posted enough.....watch out there Andrew!


Andrew is in a league all his own. The man is a posting machine!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't remember how I got here either. I started posting on the Reformed Reader which is a Calvinistic Baptist discussion board. I possibly stumbled onto the PB from there. I do remember that I had been in the shadows for a while and needed to know what the new theological movements were. I didn't know what New Covenant Theology was and thought it might have something to do with the New Paul Perspective. A guy I discipled who was a Pastor had recently went through some "theological journeys" and I only knew the buzz names. I got it all untangled rather quickly here.


----------



## etexas (Jan 13, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I got an e-mail that promised low cost prescription Viagra and followed the link and Voila! The Puritanboard!
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Ironically, before I knew much about the FV a couple of years ago I had read an article by Mark Horne where he defended Paedobaptism against an article by Greg Welty. I found his website and then his forum where he and a few others were complaining about the "holier than thou" types over at the Puritanboard. I searched for the Puritanboard and found myself over here. Now I'm _them_.


Rich said Viagra!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2008)

I had never participated in any board before, (heck I still don't) but I wanted some opinions on an issue that had come up in the local reformed world so I googled for reformed discussion. 

I found the PB & Theologia. I posted my question at both & was amazed at the number of thoughtfull responses I recieved here.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2008)

That plus the promise of low cost viagra!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 13, 2008)

If I recall correctly, I was looking for something by Rutherford and stumbled onto the Puritan's Mind site - which led me here...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2008)

I was a crazy dispensationalist that was banned from "Rapture Ready" for defending Lordship Salvation. I "Googled" Lordship salvation and the PB was one of the choices. I can honestly say this place helped change my life!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't remember exactly but I know I was searching for information on Calvinism. It was probably through APuritanMind.com. 

I do know this: PB has been a blessing to me. Praise God!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Jan 14, 2008)

I was discussing the Doctrines of Grace on bible.org and someone in the discussion directed me to Puritan Board. I believe his name was Greg!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 14, 2008)

I was throwing out fire 'n' brimstone and fighting tooth and nail about the Doctrines of Grace on hannity.com when Bladestunner decided to join. After seeing my posts and that I was only one of 2 Calvinists (the other started researching it and eventually became one when I sent him Chris Blum's article on TULIP with all the Scriptures for each point. So see, Chris?! It has done a lot of good!) he told me about the board. When I saw it, along with all the forums, I was way excited at how thorough a board this is. 
I think I even did a little dance.  But yeah, you folks have been a real blessing.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 14, 2008)

Other ...

I used to participate on two other message boards that will go unnamed. Somehow either through a direct link or a search, I happened upon the PB.

I was encouraged by what I read in the postings and especially by the ground rules that govern membership, plus I soon found that some of my friends were already here.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 14, 2008)

I was looking up info on the puritans, found "A Puritan's Mind," listened to a few sermons on "The Wild Boar radioshow," read the bio about Matthew McMahon, found out that he went to WhiteField Seminary and Dr. Talbot was his mentor, I e-mailed him to see if i could dialogue with him and he sent me here...So here I am.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 14, 2008)

I was googling the name of my former Pastor Dr Peter Masters, and my former church, the Metropolitan Tabernacle. I happened upon a PB post by someone (now rightly banned) who was calling him an Arminian! Intrigued, and ever so slightly irritated, I came along to give a truthful response!!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> I was googling the name of my former Pastor Dr Peter Masters, and my former church, the Metropolitan Tabernacle. I happened upon a PB post by someone (now rightly banned) who was calling him an Arminian! Intrigued, and ever so slightly irritated, I came along to give a truthful response!!



I am going to search for that thread.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > I was googling the name of my former Pastor Dr Peter Masters, and my former church, the Metropolitan Tabernacle. I happened upon a PB post by someone (now rightly banned) who was calling him an Arminian! Intrigued, and ever so slightly irritated, I came along to give a truthful response!!
> ...



I found it; those were pretty outrageous accusations. However, Dr. Masters is not the fairest when it comes to critiquing people whom he disagrees with. See this review I did of one of his books:

Book Review: World Dominion: The High Ambition of Reconstructionism « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 14, 2008)

If I remember correctly, I actually came across the PB doing a web search, but I never really "discovered" it until a friend who is a member of the PB told me about it, so I credit him for encouraging me to give it a serious look. Thanks Bill!


----------



## py3ak (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > I followed the link from A Puritan's Mind out of curiosity, and was drawn in because there was a post I *really* wanted to reply to.
> ...



If I hadn't joined several years previous to that thread, I'm sure that it would have sucked me in.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

A number of you made mention that you were on other Boards prior to PB, I got into a conflict with a Mod (on a board which shall remain nameless) for calling a well know false teacher and "prophet" a heritic, my post was deleted, and people I WALKED! It was Providence which led me to PB via my search for Puritan devotions.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> A number of you made mention that you were on other Boards prior to PB, I got into a conflict with a Mod (on a board which shall remain nameless) for calling a well know false teacher and "prophet" a heritic, my post was deleted, and people I WALKED! It was Providence which led me to PB via my search for Puritan devotions.



Years ago, I went an unnamed Christian chat room where every time I mentioned the doctrines of grace in any way, the entire room ganged up on me. There was one other lone Calvinist in the bunch. I quickly got tired of that and left. I didn't discover the PB until 3 or 4 years later.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 14, 2008)

I found this board years ago through A Puritans Mind. At that time there were only a few Presbyterian's.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure, but it was probably finding A Puritan's Mind via the Monergism site. I joined after Matt and Scott became Presbyterian and EP. It took me several months, if not over a year, to join the board after becoming aware of it. I think I finally joined around the time I realized that Jacob (Spear Dane) was a member.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 14, 2008)

Some how I wandered into a Fundamentalist site where the Dave Hunt Arminians were kicking me around when a member here suggested I check this site out. Everyone here has treated me great and the discussions are invaluable. Thank You, to whoever it was that pm'd me from the other site SI.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

shackleton said:


> I was looking up info on the puritans, found "A Puritan's Mind," listened to a few sermons on "The Wild Boar radioshow," read the bio about Matthew McMahon, found out that he went to WhiteField Seminary and Dr. Talbot was his mentor, I e-mailed him to see if i could dialogue with him and he sent me here...So here I am.


A lot of folk found PB via A Puritan's Mind. I found A Puritans Mind through the PB, sorry Matt, I was an Anglican at the time!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...



In all honesty I don't think the tone of your review does you any favours, either. Remember that your substance can be utterly undermined by your style. You have a PM.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Satire has its place; see Doug Wilson's _A Serrated Edge_ for more.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...


Be nice boys! If you do not behave I will ask Rich to make you each eat a BIG spoonful of Vegemite!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just surfin' and ran into it. 

Noticed that an old friend (MICWARFIELD)that I hadn't talked to in many a year had a few posts on here, got back in touch with him and viola. I've posted more than he has. (I have more time on my hands than he does.)

(Hope all is well Mike.)


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Just surfin' and ran into it.
> 
> Noticed that an old friend (MICWARFIELD)that I hadn't talked to in many a year had a few posts on here, got back in touch with him and viola. I've posted more than he has. (I have more time on my hands than he does.)
> 
> (Hope all is well Mike.)


Part of the fun Donald is beating your old friends posting records......there is an element of competition here!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Its okay, I think we have sorted out the fight over PMs.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...


I bet! The Vegemite thing scared you two!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 14, 2008)

My friend Nate told me about it. I decided not to join but to search through the threads and check it out first. After looking through several interesting threads I decided to get up the courage to join.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Josiah said:


> My friend Nate told me about it. I decided not to join but to search through the threads and check it out first. After looking through several interesting threads I decided to get up the courage to join.


It "ain't" scary.....just stay away from the political forum!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2008)

I tagged along after my husband, because he's so cool.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> I tagged along after my husband, because he's so cool.


Ruben is a cool Dude! I always like his avatars!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...



Too right; I have heard that vegemite never goes off - which makes me suspect it was never "on" in the first place.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Marmite is better.

We're not fighting, we're just talking straight. This is a man's thread...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2008)

I followed a link from Radio Apologia.

Some how they posted a couple of sermons I did on The Jerusalem Council in their Ecclesiastic and Reformation History section. Any how, I was nosing around on that site and found a link to the PB and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


Marmite has a better site.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2008)

etexas said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



What is the link?


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > JonathanHunt said:
> ...


No bookmark at hand. Give it a Google.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2008)

Exagorazo said:


> I found a link on the Calvinist Gadfly site.


I have heard that site mentioned, what is it? Worth a visit?


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Jan 14, 2008)

Someone referenced PB on GreenBaggins and I decided to check it out. Now here I am.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 15, 2008)

It is mostly food stuff that comes up under "marmite," anything more specific?


----------



## caddy (Jan 15, 2008)

To the best of my memory, James White mentioned it on his site.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe it was first through reading at The Puritan's Mind.


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I believe it was first through reading at The Puritan's Mind.


Self-Promoting Puritan's Mind! It got half of you folk here!


----------



## etexas (Jan 18, 2008)

*Doing my alloted *BUMP* for those who may have missed this (the stories have been great so far) and for you PB weekend warriors to share about how you found the Puritan Board. Grace and Peace.


----------



## KMK (Jan 18, 2008)

What is interesting is that no one has voted "at church".


----------



## etexas (Feb 2, 2008)

OK, we have a number of Newbies on the Board! I wanna hear from them! Don't be shy! How did ya find us?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't remember what I was looking for, but I know it was while surfing the web. It's been too many years.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Feb 3, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I followed the link from A Puritan's Mind out of curiosity, and was drawn in because there was a post I *really* wanted to reply to.



, and now I find myself asking  !!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 3, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I followed the link from A Puritan's Mind out of curiosity, and was drawn in because there was a post I *really* wanted to reply to.



I think this was how I found it too... Hard to remember. It was either that or during a web search.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Feb 3, 2008)

I was doing a web search for a "Reformed discussion board" or something like that to see if anything like that existed. That was back in like 2000. I'm not sure why my profile says I joined in 2003. I definitely joined a few years before that.


----------



## etexas (Feb 3, 2008)

MICWARFIELD said:


> I was doing a web search for a "Reformed discussion board" or something like that to see if anything like that existed. That was back in like 2000. I'm not sure why my profile says I joined in 2003. I definitely joined a few years before that.


Mike the reason you are "dated" from a different time from your actual join date, was, well......Bawb was jealous of YOUR flowing locks! No you know!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 4, 2008)

Was looking for Puritan devotions/writings in general. Found the PB instead and was hooked.


----------



## govols (Feb 4, 2008)

Found the site from Monergism.com, I believe.?


----------



## etexas (Feb 4, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Was looking for Puritan devotions/writings in general. Found the PB instead and was hooked.


Ditto! I think I just typed Puritan Devotions or something like it!


----------



## SueS (Feb 4, 2008)

I came across A Puritan's Mind while surfing and was initially intrigued by the Puritan writers and also by the fact that it is run by Dr McMahon. My maiden name is McMahon and my dad once told me that all McMahon's are related.....


----------



## etexas (Feb 4, 2008)

SueS said:


> I came across A Puritan's Mind while surfing and was initially intrigued by the Puritan writers and also by the fact that it is run by Dr McMahon. My maiden name is McMahon and my dad once told me that all McMahon's are related.....


Of course everyone is related to Matt! He is The Godfather!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 4, 2008)

I found it simply by luck


----------



## etexas (Feb 4, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I found it simply by luck


That would be under otherrovidence vote in friend!


----------



## Richard King (Feb 4, 2008)

I was sitting at the computer googling for info on Stonewall Jackson 
and lo and behold a white light shineth all about the room. 
I heard a chorus of angels and a voice that said...clicketh until you come to a place that says the word which surely doth put you to sleep. That word is Puritan. 
Verily I say you will be changed. You will no longer think of Puritan as a group of stodgy humorless people dunking witches nor will you think of it as a vitamin company. You will go from being Puritan bored to blessings from the Puritan Board.

So I went and did likewise and have been greatly blessed.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 4, 2008)

I Googled "Eschatology."

I cut my teeth at the old Derek Webb message board and after discovering the PB, I slowly stopped posting there and more here. The format along with the requirements foster learning more in contrast to the shear banter at other boards when flaming <insert non-confessional stance here> come in and destroy threads just for the sake of destroying them.


----------



## JohnTombes (Feb 4, 2008)

In the same way Columbus discovered America. Well, actually, a nonmember friend told me my doctoral dissertation had been discussed. He also told me some had trouble finding the book for their personal use. My old Mac wouldn't let me fill out the application. So once I had a laptop PC, there was no excuse. I have enjoyed the fellowship immensely so far. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## etexas (Feb 4, 2008)

JohnTombes said:


> In the same way Columbus discovered America. Well, actually, a nonmember friend told me my doctoral dissertation had been discussed. He also told me some had trouble finding the book for their personal use. My old Mac wouldn't let me fill out the application. So once I had a laptop PC, there was no excuse. I have enjoyed the fellowship immensely so far. Thanks!
> 
> Mike


Reminds me of John Lennon in "Hard Days Night"....."How did you find America?" "I kept going west past Greenland."


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Feb 12, 2008)

etexas said:


> MICWARFIELD said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing a web search for a "Reformed discussion board" or something like that to see if anything like that existed. That was back in like 2000. I'm not sure why my profile says I joined in 2003. I definitely joined a few years before that.
> ...



I should have known that Bawb was behind it! Someone needs to print up some WWBD stickers.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 12, 2008)

O.K. Etexas, I'm a newbie. I voted other. My wife regularly reads the Marriage Builder's Board, and this board came up. She went here and started reading it. Kind of like our courting days and she saw me looking up Calvin College. She said I used to go to the church that runs Calvin. I said "you know who John Calvin is??" She then told me she was brought up Dutch Reformed. OOOOooo! We were married 6 months later. My quest for a female Rush Limbaugh paid off!! Dutch Reformed too. So when I came home from work, I not only got the days political analysis, but started to get theological analysis, I decided to check y'all out.

Living in a liberal wasteland, I need to interact with good theologians and pastors. Something I miss from Texas. I'm a self-taught theologian, with honors in its handmaiden, philosophy. You all were perfect. So I joined. The iron sharpening iron thing. By hanging around greats, I get elevated and educated in the process. And I despise libs and modernists. And after gazing for about 1 month, there were no libs or barfthians here. It was like, y'know, the communion of saints is a foretaste of heaven.

So, I voted other, because my wife found this place for me.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2008)

I won't deny that I covet Mike's flowing locks (I have admitted that) but I did not do anything behind the scenes to mess your join date Mike. That would just not be in my..... idiom.


----------



## Raj (Feb 12, 2008)

While trying to find out some help on a topic, I was given Pb URL by brother. Randy, who is in my Yahoo 360 list. He told me you can search there, on different topics. And it will be very helpful and informative. I find Pb more than this. Thanks brother again.


----------

